# New Horse - OTTB



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Cute markings and sweet face. He could still use quite a bit more weight, which will improve his looks a great deal. Very leggy type. Average shoulder, but fairly low point of shoulder. Neck ties in a bit roughly at the withers (might fill in with more weight) and appears upside down in muscling. Very short back. Coupling appears slightly roached, but chiropractor and massage might be able to get muscles to relax and that may go away. Quite straight through the hind leg with smaller hindquarters. Tall hocks. A bit light on bone. Slightly over at the knee. He is cute and I'd love to see him in another few months with more weight.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If I'm reading those pasterns right, he's got a very smooth trot. Have fun with him.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm getting him lined up for dental and chiropractor appointments, so that should help him out quite a bit.

I've never had a horse see a chiropractor before. I've seen one myself, so I'm aware of the general benefits. 

With his faults, do you think we'll be alright with the long term goals I have in mind?
Any special considerations, like certain leg wraps or boots I should be using?

Are his withers as high as I think they are, or should that calm down with weight gain?
Right now I'm expecting quite an ordeal for saddle fitting.

I'd guess you're right about his pasterns - I love his trot 
Trotting has always been my favorite gait to ride.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

long pasterns, but seem tight and at good angle. ewe necked, beginnings of possible hunter's bump. weak gaskins, long canons. nice shoulder, nice hip. sweet face.

sorry I don't have a better critique to offer tonight. kinda tired.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he needs a couple hundred pounds, yes High withers, ewe neck, with some work other than gallops, he may muscle up his hind end. Good luck with saddle fit. He looks to have a cute face, and will probably will be a cute horse once he gains some weight. He will need time off to wind down from the racing . He needs time to just be a horse, and then start him out slow. Hope he is fun for you . The blaze gives him character.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think he will be fine for your goals. Most horses can do low level of almost anything with proper training and conditioning. 

He may be prone to tear off front shoes due to overreach with his long legs/short body combo, for which bell boots may help. I would probably try and support his pasterns with something like sports medicine boots if you get into hunters. Getting his toes back may correct the over at the knee stance.

He will likely always have tall withers, but strengthening his topline with correct work will possibly fill in some of the hollows. Weight alone won't too much.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He will critique MUCH better with about 250 pounds more weight on him. 

He is decently built. Just get him to fill out. You may want to check him for ulcers.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I think his weight issue is going to be dental, and I've got him an appointment set.
He was dropping way too much feed out of his mouth the first day I had him, so I tried soaking it and he did a lot better chewing.
For a 6 year old (and for my inexperienced eyes) it looks like he has bad hooks/points for a horse his age. 

He's turned out 24/7, and we'll only stall him when it gets bad this winter.
I'm starting him out on Strategy (since that's what I had), and when that runs out he'll be on a 12% horse feed (not sweet feed). That was the top recommendation I saw for OTTBs in all of my reading. 
I'm looking at adding beet pulp and/or alfalfa cubes, but I'm new to those and still researching.
From what I can tell, beet pulp or alfalfa cubes largely seems to be a matter of preference, and a lot of people feed it 50/50.
I'm going to put those questions on the nutrition board if there isn't already something going.

I'll check on ulcers too. 
I'm assuming that he was a cribber when he was stalled, but I don't know for sure.

Good to know on boots. We go barefoot here, so no worries on pulling shoes.

Knowing he needs about 250lbs really helps! I'm not good at estimating weights. 
I'll definitely post him again once he's filled out.

I've been looking online to see if I could find a timeline or a blog with photos of how an OTTB should look as they come off the track and are let down correctly, but I haven't had any luck.
Do you all know of anything like that?
I think it would be a good reference.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Try upping the fat content of his feed with oil and/or flax, and add soaked beet pulp.

I would also start him on a pretty high dose of probiotics daily and aloe vera in case of ulcers.

make sure he has free choice minerals and loose salt. 

I am working on a mare with the shark fin withers, no topline and thin neck this guy has. She is really hard to keep muscle and any sort of weight on.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I was losing the light, but here we go - left side, front and rear.
The rear photo isn't very good. I'll have to do that one again on a more level spot with his tail braided.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

He's not too bad really, I've seen much, much worse coming off the track.

I have nothing to add to the conformation that hasn't already been pointed out already.

As far as how OTTB's look when being let down, many go through a skinny phase as they aren't getting a ton of carbs and grain/ bagged feeds daily. But you can build the weight back up. They fatten up pretty well.

New Vocations has a good site for references, Thoroughbred Tips | New Vocations

Canter USA Ex-Racehorse Resources

That's just two sites, there are many more out there.


----------

